# Who has plans for early teal.



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am going to head west for the first time during early teal season this year. I know it is a gamble, but atleast I will be out on the water with a shot gun in hand. It will beat sitting here and wondering lol.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jul 13, 2016)

Was thinking about meritt island but I'll probably just hang close. I'll cross the line into Florida and hunt wood ducks at least if the teal aren't here.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Was thinking about meritt island but I'll probably just hang close. I'll cross the line into Florida and hunt wood ducks at least if the teal aren't here.



If you live close the wood duck weekend wouldn't be a bad gig.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm gonna take my tags and I'm gonna drive to Lake Allatoona and kill dem left and right!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 13, 2016)

Dixiedawg there's no teal in Merritt Sometimes we get teal pretty good and sometimes nada ... But we do have a couple of good woodie spots ... So we'll be out there somewhere !!!! By Sept it should cool down to 90


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jul 13, 2016)

Rnelson I live in SW Georgia about 10 minutes from the Florida line so I hunt both.

And flats I know better than there being no teal at meritt, but I'd just hate to gamble on a 4 hour hit or miss trip when I know I can scratch out ducks around here. 

I scouted a lake near here last year about a week and a half before the Florida season opened and it was absolutely loaded with teal. I stayed off the lake until opening morning trying to do my part on keeping traffic down to let the birds rest and didn't fire a shot. Learning my lesson on that.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 13, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I am going to head west for the first time during early teal season this year. I know it is a gamble, but atleast I will be out on the water with a shot gun in hand. It will beat sitting here and wondering lol.



Last year was like shootin fish in a barrel. Ive heard breeding reports but one things for sure if your goin with us..... It will be an adventure and it will beat staying in GA.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Last year was like shootin fish in a barrel. Ive heard breeding reports but one things for sure if your goin with us..... It will be an adventure and it will beat staying in GA.



I spoke with Brad today and am waiting for confirmation on the place to stay and then it is on.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2016)

In Georgia and most of North Florida, teal are a here today and gone tomorrow.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> In Georgia and most of North Florida, teal are a here today and gone tomorrow.



I am very familiar with that..... I just feel there are other places in the country where you have better chances. Plus, any excuse to get out of town sounds good to me.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a little farm Pond full of duck weed that holds teal some days. If anyone has a camp in south Louisanna  they should do very well, The teal are thick down there for sure.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 13, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I spoke with Brad today and am waiting for confirmation on the place to stay and then it is on.



Are you lining up a place to stay for everyone?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Are you lining up a place to stay for everyone?



Well I was working on a place to stay for my cousin and I, but then Brad said if we wanted to split with yall that we would all go in together on a place. Supposedly it is somewhere yall have stayed before. He sent out an email to everyone today seeing who was game and I replied back. I am just waiting to hear where to send a check to.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 13, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Well I was working on a place to stay for my cousin and I, but then Brad said if we wanted to split with yall that we would all go in together on a place. Supposedly it is somewhere yall have stayed before. He sent out an email to everyone today seeing who was game and I replied back. I am just waiting to hear where to send a check to.



Prob the old wildcat,  It will sleep 14 folks. and plenty of room.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 14, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I am very familiar with that..... I just feel there are other places in the country where you have better chances. Plus, any excuse to get out of town sounds good to me.



Wasn't disagreeing with you.  I travel to hunt as well, just not for early season in the past.  Although I have a bud inviting me to come to Alaska in September and I am considering it.

I know a couple of places in So. Ga. and No. Fl. where teal seem to come and stay.  Probably will haunt one of those this early season.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Wasn't disagreeing with you.  I travel to hunt as well, just not for early season in the past.  Although I have a bud inviting me to come to Alaska in September and I am considering it.
> 
> I know a couple of places in So. Ga. and No. Fl. where teal seem to come and stay.  Probably will haunt one of those this early season.



I would be hard pressed not to hunt Alaska if the situation was right. I haven't travelled for it in the past but figured why not.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jul 16, 2016)

got a really good tip last year towards the end of the season from a DNR biologist who was conducting counts during teal season, gonna scout it hard....


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 16, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I would be hard pressed not to hunt Alaska if the situation was right. I haven't travelled for it in the past but figured why not.



I've considered it and I'm considering now.  The buds wife posted a picture yesterday that it was 100 degrees up there.  I ain't going to go all that way to be hot there too!


----------



## mbentle2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Plan to hunt teal in the same smelly skeeter infested chalk holes as last year as well as try to find some extra places to shoot.


----------



## Public land man (Jul 16, 2016)

Why travel when there are plenty of birds here. It's a lot less expensive, teal, geese and dove makes for a good day here. Hard to do that out west or in Florida.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 16, 2016)

Public land man said:


> Why travel when there are plenty of birds here. It's a lot less expensive, teal, geese and dove makes for a good day here. Hard to do that out west or in Florida.



 Out west its teal, geese and REDS, REDS, REDS, REDS, TROUT, REDS,REDS....


----------



## smoothie (Jul 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I'm gonna take my tags and I'm gonna drive to Lake Allatoona and kill dem left and right!



This year is looking amazing! I can't wait


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 18, 2016)

tags man got to have them tags


----------



## dfhooked (Jul 18, 2016)

Rnelson, you just wanna dance on that mighty mississippi again in a tin can.  Good thing is the water is normally lower in september and as GAducker said it's teal and reds, reds, reds, reds, oh you will forget you came for teal.  Holler when yall roll thru, maybe we can all finally hook up.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 19, 2016)

Besides having a hurricane, I heard that it doesn't get much higher than what it was last year when I was there. Check your PMs when you get a minute.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 19, 2016)

dfhooked said:


> Rnelson, you just wanna dance on that mighty mississippi again in a tin can.  Good thing is the water is normally lower in september and as GAducker said it's teal and reds, reds, reds, reds, oh you will forget you came for teal.  Holler when yall roll thru, maybe we can all finally hook up.



I will sleep in my boat before I navigate that river with un favorable wind on the return trip again.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 19, 2016)

Probably gonna make a 3-4 day trip to Louisiana or Missouri. Buddy lives in LA and I have family in MO. All depends on the reports i get.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Jul 29, 2016)

Texas teal, did alright last year.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 29, 2016)

Been informed that I am expected to be between the hedges for the opener.  Not a happy camper!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 18, 2016)

I will bet it will be worse this year with all the high water.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I will bet it will be worse this year with all the high water.



Look at the hydro graphs. The big river was hardly affected and the little it did raise has diminished already. The two main rivers that flooded everything were the Comite and the Amite rivers which both drain into Lake Maurepas which dumps into the train the best I can tell. I have followed it pretty closely. Now with high water every where else i don't know what it will do to the ducks, but the big river should be relatively unchanged based on the graphs.


----------



## dom (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll be headed to illinois for teal. first time hunting up there. got invite from customer of mine!


----------

